# 75g Planted Mbuna Tank Photo Journal: "True Colors&quot



## macclellan

I hereby declare that Here Beginith the Photo-Journal for my 75g Mbuna Cichlid Planted Tank. Mwahaha. or whatever...

<rant> Background on moi: I am a 28 year old PhD. student in Philosophy (Biomedical and Environmental Ethics, specifically). Note that this makes me very poor, living on a State University stipend: that is why this tank is being done on the cheap. I'm from Northeast Ohio, but currently live/work/study in Knoxville, Tennessee where they call us Northern folk "Yankees." I been done had fish tanks ever since I warse a youngin wit my ma. This is but the latest episode in a chronic condition of aquaphilic fetish....blahblahblah </rant>

In this journal, please allow for asides, tangents and irrelevancies (not to mention parenthetical remarks!). Do not check your funny bone at the door. If I offend you, then I was just being sarcastic. If you believed that, would you like some used tires? "All Scotsmen are liars." Did I ever tell you that I was a Scotsman? Paradoxes ....You've been warned. Anywho...I digress (See? I told you). Let's get this journal started.

Grab a beer and some popcorn, sit down, and enjoy the show!










(space-ambient music fades in)










(music abrubtly stops, beer pouring sound)










*Stage 1: Planning* 
("Inspirational" music begins. Use your "God-narrative-voice-from-nowhere")

The plan/theme for this tank is *"True Colors"*: *Primary, Secondary, and Black/Grey/White*










*Primary Colors:*
red: 1 m _Protomelas taeniolatus_, _Nymphaea lotus_ _Alternanthera reineckii_ and _Cryptocoryne wendtii_ 'Red', and probably others later...
blue: 15 _Psuedotropheus demasoni_ aka da Wreckin' Krew, the meanest beast nature ever but in a 10g package.
yellow: 4 _Labidochromis caeruleus_ aka Yellow Dye #s 1, 2, 3, and 4, pretty, ubiquitous, docile. just like women and hamsters.

*Secondary Colors:*
orange: 1 f _Metriaclima estherae_ aka Quillito, well, mine is orange anyways, and 1 _Labidochromis textilis_, aka Patches McGee
purple: 1 _Pseudotropheus sp_. "Acei" aka Leticia, pretend he/she/it is purple and an androgynous crossdresser.
green: :icon_idea obvious, or so one might think...[hint: PLANTS!!!]

*Achromatic:*
black: lava rock cave grotto background, took forever and I got high on silicone.  
grey1: limestone rocks, I paid for a small portion at $200/ton = like $1.50 for more rocks than I know what to do with? they weighed my car and laughed...
grey2: Soil Master Select Charcoal substrate, Lesson learned 3 months later: LESCO personnel are largely incompetent (and maybe incontinent too, I didn't have time to check, despite acute interest).
white: 1 _Metriaclima greshakei _(Albino) aka "Cracka", He is whiter than your landlord.

and Joel rested, and saw that it was good. Now it's time to get to work.

(begin "Eye of the Tiger" music)

_______________________________________________

*Stage 2: The Tank*

I got a free 55g from some lady. It was OK, but it was BROWN TRIM and SCRATCHED to **** and back. I thought my Mbuna were still in there, but I couldn't see due to the abberations. and I wanted MORE TANK. Begin the obsessive checking of craigslist.org daily not so patiently waiting for a nice 75g combo to appear, like a Lion waiting for her prey...not really, more like a guy in front of a computer drinking beer and clicking a mouse.
An ad for a 'perfect' tank appears. I go to check it out... 
False positive! It's a 55g! He doesn't believe me, we calculate the volume from the dimensions. I go home in defeat. 
Then, divine intervention: I scored an AGA 75g from SuperPets for a buck a gallon. Only a buck, aww wtf... why not. That is right ladies and gents, $75, brand spankin' new.

So... I squeezed the beast into my brand, spankin new little Toyota Yaris:










and drove home speedracer style (insert high concept action chase music):










I dropped in some eggcrate to prevent Noah's Second Coming due to my clumsiness with rocks. Also, it will theoretically help keep the plants rooted against my digging crew.










I painted back black with, you guessed it: black paint. :icon_roll










_______________________________________________

*Stage 3: HaRRRRRRRRd scape* aRRRRRRRRRRR Not sure why I sound like a pirate, but letâ€™s go with it.

(pirate music and a swashbuckling interlude)

I made a DIY Cave GRRRRRRoto background. Original idea by Brad Newton, see here for details: http://www.duboisi.com/diy/BNdiygrotto/bndiygrotto.htm : I made the background more 'natural' by varying hole size and shape, and made it sloped instead of uniform across the back. This gave me more planting space for Java Ferns.').

I staRRRRted with white vinyl guttering. And made the holes.










I painted it black with, you guessed it: black paint (Rustoleum "Fusion" is aquarium-safe), and added the cave dividers using silicone:










Then, the time-consuming process of gluing the lava rock yielded this result (left half):










I added limestone rocks. Bought 'em at the local rockyard. They sell it in QUANTITY: $200/ton. I bought WAAAY too much for $1.51, and was thereby an endless source of entertainment for the employees. "We ain't done sold so little before, I reckon," or somesuch. 
_______________________________________________

*Stage 4: Lighting*

And Joel said, "Let there be light"

DIY hood. Plywood and 1"x 6" and 1" x 4"s with some trim wood, hinges, etc.

Supplies and Tools (all are inessential except the beer):










Halfway there, and no fingers lost yet!:










Finished product. 128w for $32. (2 shoplights @ $10 each, 4 T8 bulbs at $3 each). How you like me now? Not quite 2wpg, but I want this to be a "mid tech" tank. There is room for another shoplight. If I buck up another $16, I'll be at 192w 
Also, note the blue LED light for night disco parties. 
('staying alive' song begins)










_______________________________________________

*Stage 5: Filtration*

XP3 baby. Filled it to the gills with sponge material, floss, potscrubbers, and crushed coral (keep hardness). Official Filstar **** #89 [at plantedtank.net] registration Beeeatches:










_______________________________________________

*Stage 6: CO2*

Got a 10# tank and the Drs.Fostersmith "Semi-Auto" combo.










These instructions were especially useful. I guessed my way through it and no one has died (yet):










_______________________________________________

*Stage 7: Wirin'*










_______________________________________________

*Stage 8: Substrate and Plantin'*

Joel then created the earth, and saw that it was good.
I put some plants in pots with flourite, covered with extra lava rock to keep my rats with fins out (aka mbuna).

Joel then planted the plants, and saw that it was good.



















_______________________________________________

*Stage 9: "Just add Water"*

Fill er up, and it didn't even fall through the floor. Isn't it beautiful?










_______________________________________________

*Stage 10: Fish *

Then Joel added fishes to the sea, and saw it was good.










_______________________________________________

*Stage 11:All Set!*

('end of the road' song begins)

Joel looked back on his creation, and saw that it was good, and rested.



















_______________________________________________

Stocking List:

Epiphytes:
LOTS of java fern (background)
narrow leaf java (on rocks)
windelov java (on rocks)
LOTS of anubias nana, coffefolia, and afzella (thank you walmart, for dropping out of livestock.. I got tons of anubias for $1 per pot! suckers...).

apons and crypts.

Fast Grower Stems (most temporary for nutrient sponges):
red hygro
hygro polysperma
rotala sp. "green"
hygro difformis Wisteria
anacharis
unknown spikey plant on left that grows faster than toe fungus.

Floaters thrown in (most temporary for nutrient sponges):
water lettuce
najas
cabomba

Foreground: 
left: Stargrass, HM
right: Dwarf sag., e. tennelus

to be continued.... thanks for lookin. 
Feedback appreciated.


----------



## labama

I enjoyed this post so much....It was very entertaining and informative.
The play by play was perfect.....And the end result is stunning a beautiful tank. Just lovely.
As the days go by I hope u can keep us updated on how everything is going.
And more pics are always welcome.

Congrats its a beaut.
Leslianne


----------



## heylady

I really enjoyed your entire post!  And the end result is beautiful!! :thumb:


----------



## CruzinFerrari

>


what kinda fish is that?


----------



## Doc_Polit

Melanochromis Joanjohnsonae (female).


----------



## macclellan

Doc_Polit said:


> Melanochromis Joanjohnsonae (female).


There is lots of confusion on this species... Are you sure? I bought it as_ labidochromis textils_
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=744


----------



## malawi_bros

One of the most beautiful planted mbuna tanks I have ever seen! The rock work is amazing, and the way you placed the plants on on that beautiful lava rock ... stunning.


----------



## fishman76092

macclellan said:


> Doc_Polit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Melanochromis Joanjohnsonae (female).
> 
> 
> 
> There is lots of confusion on this species... Are you sure? I bought it as_ labidochromis textils_
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=744
Click to expand...

That's actually probably 'going to be a male' given the egg spots. The true Lab. textilus is very rare in the hobby. Mel. joanjohsonae is probably what it is although its possible its textilus


----------



## justin323

Awesome tank!


----------



## Kysunflower

Two thumbs up for the post and tank. FANTASTIC!!!!!!!


----------



## esarkipato

well I saw this on PT but I gotta say again.....super job and I am totally going to copy you but with Tanganyika species..


----------



## likebutta

sweet post and sweet looking tank... :thumb:


----------



## Laxison

WOW! I enjoyed the entire post (humor, too!) and what a creation! HUGE thumbs up, man! Enjoy it!


----------



## lbuckl

Ridiculous tank, in a great way. :thumb:


----------



## aroussel

Awsome job. Enjoyed your post!!!!


----------



## Thefishguy2

nice job man


----------



## macclellan

Well, a fairly major update....Plants are all growing nicely....I moved some stuff around and got some nice crypts in trades (thanks guys!). I'll post details later on the plants, but the major new news is FISH!!!!

Through aquabid I got 17 p. demasoni (paid for [email protected]$3 each, quite a deal in my book!) and 3 more yellow labs....here are some pics of the process and result. Sorry for the crappy snapshots I was in a hurry.

Live Fish!!! My mailman was kind enough to deliver this direct to the door first thing this morning instead of delivering to office in afternoon:










It's ALIIIIVE!!!



















Mrs. Acei says: WhoTF are you?!?!










Full Shot:










Another one:










Closeup:










Another one:


----------



## yellow

beautiful tank, but i donÂ´t think Mrs Acei is in fact an Acei though the main colour is too blue and shouldnÂ´t have bars. Sorry


----------



## redzebra24

wow that looks so nice right now. good job


----------



## macclellan

yellow said:


> beautiful tank, but i donÂ´t think Mrs Acei is in fact an Acei though the main colour is too blue and shouldnÂ´t have bars. Sorry


if you know Acei's, you know the blueness changes with angle and lighting. That is about as blue as she gets...she looks a flat black from the side except in the face. trust me, i know it is an acei, just not the best angle on her.


----------



## NorthShore

Very nice set up! Looks great! :thumb:


----------



## yellow

Ok , i have the Msuli Point variety myself but if it is Ngara variety i guess its just the angle but then ngara Acei have white fins.


----------



## macclellan

she is msuli...looks exactly like the "Female 1" here: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1460

here is a better pic of Mrs. Acei when she was younger:


----------



## yellow

see there you go just the angle,  anyway iÂ´m getting away from the point of your post, you have a beautif tank. When we going to see the fish out of the bags.


----------



## aroussel

Very Very nice job with that tank! Great mbuna community you have there!


----------



## aqua-reliable

lucky bugger, I have been trying to get Demasoni for months and months and months!! All because I live in Canada and can't get any GRRR. Beautiful though.


----------



## Addicted_2_Africans

Wow great thread! Beautiful tank, etc everything! Nice loOking Demons also!  :thumb:


----------



## Nick Sw

Looks very good, how does the Co2 effect your PH ? What are your water params ? (GH/KH/PH) I can`t get plants to grow.


----------



## carannar

This post is silly and fabulous and your tank is beautiful. :thumb:


----------



## CrazyCichlid

very nicely done.....thanks for the details!
cc


----------



## ziyaadb

Lovely


----------



## DocOllieInKy

Great looking tank.
How did you secure the 'lava rock wall' to the back of the tank?


----------



## macclellan

DocOllieInKy said:


> Great looking tank.
> How did you secure the 'lava rock wall' to the back of the tank?


I didn't. The rock wall is very rigid. There are three strategically placed boulders in there that hold it in place. The original design called for hangers or plastic ties. My tank is brand new and I didn't want to drill the glass or plastic rim.


----------



## macclellan

I added three albino bristlenose catfish the other day. they are just great at cleaning the glass, and give the tank a nice 'alien' look. :thumb:


----------



## c.megalodon

for my first post I'm gonna bump this up. Very informative thread, and the end result is stunning! 

how are those Demons doing? Have they been overly aggressive?


----------



## macclellan

Nick Sw said:


> Looks very good, how does the Co2 effect your PH ? What are your water params ? (GH/KH/PH) I can`t get plants to grow.


I get about a .5-.8 drop in pH during the day due to CO2. 
About 7.2 during the day and about 7.8 at night after CO2 has outgassed.
pH drops due to co2 do not harm fish.

Water params:
ph: 7.2-8
kH: 14
gH: 20
temp: 78f.
nitrates: I try to keep them around 10-20ppm with fertilizers.


----------



## macclellan

c.megalodon said:


> for my first post I'm gonna bump this up. Very informative thread, and the end result is stunning!
> 
> how are those Demons doing? Have they been overly aggressive?


Thanks. Demon-sonis are doing well. They have fully acclimated to their new environment and colors are great. They aren't nearly as aggressive (yet) as I had expected based on what I'd read before hand. They have started chasing eachother and 'doing the the little dance', so I think they are getting more evil like they are supposed to.

Oddly, the Acei is acting like top-dog lately. I'll post some new pics soon. Time for an update.


----------



## macclellan

Sorry guys and gals for the lack of updates, busy here with end of semester duties.

All is well in Mbuna land. Here is a quick pic, sorry for the poor quality:


----------



## xXGrEeNxTeRrOrXx

Absolutely stunning. Love the work you've done! :thumb:


----------



## MightyWarMonger

yes nice job in aquascaping looks realy good


----------



## macclellan

Thanks for the compliments guys/gals. Keep em coming. :lol:

Do you all like the grey substrate, or should I switch to sand? I was thinking of adding an UGJ system since I hardly have any rooted plants; they are all epiphytes or in pots. But if I did UGJ, I'd probably prefer to have pool filter sand, or would it be too light/ too much contrast with all the black in background?


----------



## AnnaFish

I think it looks super great the way it is...

How exactly would you pull off a substrate change anyway?


----------



## Rift485

Usually I'm a fan of Pool filter sand but your plants would lose some of their contrasting impact with such a light substrate. I say keep it the way it is!


----------



## Buddy.08

i love your tank! looks amazing. a few questions about your plants... do your fish love them as a snack or do they not mess with them to much? im working on a tank atm but am having water difficulties at the moment. once its all good, im adding the plants and waiting a few weeks before i throw fish in. what kind of plants do you have in there and do they root themselves down or would i need to get some pots. is the co2 necessary or just helps out a good amount? what should my water readings be at to support live plants without dangering the cichlids. and where would i get fertilizers for aquarium plants (which kind would you recomend). i know it takes some effort to keep live plants but im willing to go down that road because i hate the look of fake/plastic plants.

on a side note about your substrate...i like the black look. my tank is based around certain colors as well. my substrate is aragonite sand mixed with black marine sand. its a lovely salt n pepper look. my rocks are red lava rock. it looks pretty cool, sorta like mars or something hah.


----------



## Regulatorocks

dope ass tank...i like the sand


----------



## NdotJ

macclellan, that's an awesome setup you got there. nice job.

i have a quick question...what type of 48" bulb or bulbs do you suggest for a 70g dem/lab tank that i'm going to put plants in?

i know the few types of plants i should use as a beginner, but i'm wondering about the specs on the lighting.

what color temps, watts, etc, should i be looking at with a setup like this?


----------



## macclellan

Update.

Added an Eheim 2227 filter ($50 bucks! woot!). Got to find a way to hide that plumbing.
Added 8 juvenile Xystichromis phytophagus (Christmas Fulu) for some nice red/yellow (thanks ophelia!).
Added an Anubias hastafolia.










Here is a juvie male starting to show colors:










Here is the father of the juvies I got:










Here is a closeup of some 'action':


----------



## macclellan

Ndot, sorry I missed your post before. I cant' tell you what kind of bulbs unless you say what kind of fixture you have (T-12, T-8, T-5, PC, etc.).

I am doing OK with the coralife fixture so far. It is 130w of power compact florescent. 6700k spectrum. I'd go with 8000k-ish spectrum if you can find them. 6700k is too yellow and 10000k is too blue in my opinion. GE makes some 9000k-ish bulbs which I suspect are quite nice. You should aim for at least 100w, but that depends on your reflectors, plant type, etc etc.


----------



## Regulatorocks

what species are those yellow and blue striped ones??

are they non agressive towards eachother?? i always see nice tanks with little yellow and blue cichlids, how many can you keep in a 50 gallon?


----------



## macclellan

yellow ones are yellow labs. blue ones are p. demasonis. labs are pretty mild, as far as mbunas go. demasonis are evil, best kept in larger (12+) groups so they don't kill eachother. you could probably do 12 demasoni and 5 labs in a 50g with adequate filtration and rock work.


----------



## Regulatorocks

thats interesting...i really like african cichlids...maybe that will be my next project

every LFS i go to the african cichlids always look at you inside the tank and follow my finger around thinking its food


----------



## macclellan

Major update coming later today.

Current state of the tank:









When seeing this, my first thought was "I'd be jealous if all these anubias weren't already mine." Does that make me a bad person? :flick:


----------



## andrew__

macclellan said:


> When seeing this, my first thought was "I'd be jealous if all these anubias weren't already mine." Does that make me a bad person? :flick:


I'm now super jealous!

btw which anubias is that with the lobed triangular leaves? I wasn't aware of a truly aquatic anubias with leaves that shape but if that one's working for you I might need to try and track one down for myself.

nice looking tank :thumb:


----------



## macclellan

anubias hastifolia


----------



## macclellan

Goodbye Mr. DIY Hood. You were hot stuff. Too hot for my fish. A DIY fan might have fixed you, but you still lit up the room better than the aquarium. Nothing a bit of cold, hard cash can't fix. $100 coralife fixture from Drs.F/S.
Recouped some bills by selling the shoplights for 20quid.

RIP:


----------



## macclellan

Here is the update. Same design, better execution.

I pulled the soilmaster. It is too light... cichlids blow it around stirring up gunk. Replaced with two bags of Tahitian Moon sand. Now no poo will settle in substrate to be stirred up and the kiddies can play in the sand.

I plan on putting in some Under Gravel Jets, but I need to wait a few days to see where the poo accumulates to know where to locate the jets.

Removed all crypts (I figured they won't do too hot in the inert sand). I also pulled the Lotus, as I felt it detracted from the fish. Now I'm sticking with just anubias, java fern, and a lone crinium Calamistratum. All green/black except the fish. This is a fish tank with plants, not a planted tank.

Pulled the CO2, that is for my new 30g high light, coming soon to a forum near you.

I did a better job of hiding the hardware than before. I had to disguise that gawd awful GREEN eheim tubing.

Here are the current specs...

Tank: AGA 75g
Light: Coralife 48" 130w 6700k
Substrate: Tahitian Moon Sand
Filtration: Filstar XP3 and Ehiem 2227
Heater: 200w stealth
Airpump: Aquaculture x2
Background: DIY Cave Grotto
Hardscape: Limestone

Plants:
Anubias barteri 'nana'
Anubias barteri 'coffefolia'
Anubias hostifolia
Anubias lancelot
Crinium Calamistratum
Microsorum pteropus
Microsorum pteropus 'Narrow Leaf'
Microsorum pteropus ' Needle Leaf'

Animals:
2x Metraclima estherae
1x Metraclima gresheki (albino)
1x Pseudotropheus acei
13x Pseudotropheus demasoni (RIP to the 3 that died of bloat a few weeks after I got them. I read that this was normal and was due to shipping and adjusting. All is good with the rest. Several have been holding, but I think they are still too young).
8x Labidochromis caeralus
6x Xystichromis phytophagus
yeppers, that is 31 cichlids by my count.

The Working Class:
5x Olive Nerite Snails
1x CAE

I wasn't dosing ferts there for a few months at the end of the semester and got some BBA when I pulled the CO2. That has cleared up and am now on a 'low maintenance', albiet regular and lean dosing regimen. Currently dosing:
35mL Excel 1x, 1/8 tsp M.P.Phosphate and 1/2 tsp P. Nitrate weekly at waterchange then another 1/8 tsp M.P.Phosphate 3 days later.

Overview:









Another:









Left:









Right:









Here are two pics of the disguised hardware:
Rena Filstar XP3 (blue intake disguised with Marineland prefilter)









Rest of the hardware (Ehiem, Heater, Airstones)









Here is a little before and after action:


----------



## dabigmandan

I can't believe nobody's commented on the updated pics. This tank is beautiful. Didn't think it could look better than the original but it does. Great job! :thumb:


----------



## timstone

how in the world do you keep the plants down for any period of time? it was my understanding that any type of aquatic plant was the mortal enemy of cichlids :lol:


----------



## Regulatorocks

thats a nice tank...what kind of camera are you using??


----------



## macclellan

Camera is a Nikon D70 with a Nikkor 18-35mm ED lens.
Alas, these are point and shoot type pictures. Sorry about that. 
I'll get out the lights when I think the tank is grown in and 'real photo' worthy. That will be awhile do to the slow growth plants and low light. :thumb:


----------



## bstuver

Looks awesome. So you know my crypts do just fine in sand. In fact they are the healthiest looking plants I have.

Jackie


----------



## macclellan

Everybody knows Mbuna are bruisers, but I never thought they'd take down a coyote...
Toughest Planted Tank eva? yiiaa










3 yellow labs and 2 demasonis holding right now. Been too busy to see if they're spitting or if the fry are getting eaten or what. Can't wait till the fulu's get a lil bigger and start shagging.


----------



## macclellan

The coyote skull (real) had to be pulled - it got nasty. Now it is on my wall keeping the evil spirits at bay. I might pick up a kitschy plastic buffalo skull instead to keep some sillyness in this world.

Baby demasonis are growing quickly. There are at least three surviving in the rocks and eating god knows what.

Bad knews: Had to pull the background. 8hours of my life down the drain. Fatal error: Fusion spraypaint holds up fine underwater, but not with the weight of lava rock siliconed to it - chunks started falling off and I decided to scrap the project. Also, it made the tank a PITA to clean. Lastly, the tank has a much simpler aesthetic to it now, more like I had originally envisioned. I threw in more limestone and pulled all the java fern, leaving only the crinum apon and three anubias species. I'll put the narrow leaf java in the back corners when I get around to it. The tank looks much nicer and keeping with the KISS philosophy (keep it simple stupid).

Here is a crappy and quick snapshot:


----------



## macclellan

Here are some new pics. Haven't updated in forever.

Female Demasoni









Newborn Demasoni









Yellow Lab









Albino greysheki male









Male Zebra, watching out from his territory









Female Zebra









---

Unrelated photo from a different tank, but pretty fish (butterfly cichlid from africa, aka dwarf jewel):


----------



## bibbs68

Awesome! How in the world do you get pics like that? I've tried each of the three cameras I own and they all turn out like ****. 

Enough about that though. Super tank! Makes my 75 look like a whale took a big poo in the tank. :lol:


----------



## macclellan

Thanks for the comments.

It is a Nikon D70 DSLR camera, Nikkor 70-210mm lens with 5T closeup attachment. SB-600 speedlight remote on top of tank for light.

Someday I'll get a proper macro lens, the 2.8 Nikkor 105mm.


----------



## bibbs68

You're welcome. 

I obviously have the wrong equipment. :lol:


----------



## DJRansome

How is the anubias hastifolia doing? I love the leaf shape, but not sure how easy it is to grow.


----------



## c.megalodon

i love this thread.. so BUMP

how are the Christmas Fulu doing? Any idea on how I could get some?

thanks!


----------



## Beals

your tank is awesome..


----------



## macclellan

*c.megalodon* - Fulus never fared well. I lost several to Bloat in the first few months (but no other fish, only them). Maybe it had something to do with there being so many males and so few females. Anyways, all that remain is the lone female.

thanks *Beals*

This tank is coming down soon (moving the best to a 55g), so I thought I'd post a parting post or three to conclude this journal. This tank has been plantless for the last few months....

What I learned: Demasonis and Labs are great with anubias/java fern/many other plants. Zebras, Greyshekis, and Aceis eat a lot of plants (no surprise there) but also damage anubias/java ferns. They don't eat them outright, but they 'taste' them with their algae scraping teeth - since they are such slow growers, it's a process of gradual decline even while new growth occurs.

Coming soon: 75g Planted anyone? mwahaha


----------



## Oscar Madison

I'm jealous! :wink:


----------

